# What are 3 lb Snapper good for



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Seasoned with Kosher salt, Mediterranean seasonings, lemon juice, stuffed and garnished with red onion and lemon slices. Bake for 30 minutes at 400 F.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

.......

DANG. 

Guess you forgot to invite me over for dinner Kim?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn that looks good, always wanted to do that with a football sized mingo.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Hardly even bones left for the poor cat! Nice looking dinner Kim.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Somebody was hungry as a hostage.......


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

That is the same way I do redfish and sheep head. With the exception that I use a grill.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man did you break into my house and take pictures of my snappers? I have cooked many small snappers exactly like that!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------

